# BIG Eggs



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So, in the past two weeks we lost two hens, and another hen today. All three died with very bloody back ends and an egg that they just couldn't pass due to the size. I have no idea what's causing it! This has never happened before. It's only happening to our grown adult laying hens that have been perfectly healthy and fine before, then we went out to find one of them had managed to pass the egg but it tore her really bad and she had already lost too much blood and was dieing when we found her.... And we had LITTERALLY just been down there and she was FINE. Wondering if anyone else has had this happen? They haven't had any change in feed, etc. And this has never been a problem. I was wondering if maybe it could be too much Calcium or something like that? I'm stumped 😐. 3 hens in two weeks?.... I need to figure this out.... They went from perfectly fine and healthy, walking around to just dead ....

Any ideas? Getting them tested for anything isn't an option as we don't have a vet who will even see one..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I mean, we had it happen a few times. But not this many at once.... Maybe 1 hen every 2-3 years. Not like this....


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow I'm sorry. I have occasionally found a streak of blood on a very large egg but nothing like this.
I wish I had some help to offer but I do not.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry that is happening to your hens!
I have one that lays very large eggs. She had vent prolapse 3 times. But she always managed to get the egg out.
I always thought their egg size is a genetic thing.
I hope you figure out what it is.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> So sorry that is happening to your hens!
> I have one that lays very large eggs. She had vent prolapse 3 times. But she always managed to get the egg out.
> I always thought their egg size is a genetic thing.
> I hope you figure out what it is.


Yep, the egg size depends on the bone size of the hen.

Weird thing is is that the hens have been laying with No problem and they've been normal sized eggs..


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Not sure what would cause a sudden onset. Have they been double yolks? They might be releasing more yolks at a time with spring hormones


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I dont know, but they [email protected] Jessica84, @ksalvagno


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know enough about chickens. I find it strange that that happened with no food changes or anything. I'm so sorry you lost them.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Jessica84


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m so sorry for your loss and I’m sorry but I have only ever lost one to a stuck egg and it was a Turkey MANY years ago. 
So I did a fast google search, and it seems protein could be the issue. Too much protein can cause large eggs, it’s very common in the spring with green grass coming up (if free ranged) or in the winter months because they consume more feed then normal trying to stay warm. One place suggested cutting down on the feed they are getting and add scratch. The scratch is less in protein and will also give them more energy to try to pass those large eggs. Another suggested adding BOSS or a little oil to the feed to kinda help lube things up. I guess both are worth a try, certainly couldn’t hurt them I don’t think


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Any chance your feed supplier has changed something about your feed formula? 
I'm sorry you're having these issues!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow that is bizarre, I am so sorry.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Not sure what would cause a sudden onset. Have they been double yolks? They might be releasing more yolks at a time with spring hormones


Nope to the doubles


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss and I’m sorry but I have only ever lost one to a stuck egg and it was a Turkey MANY years ago.
> So I did a fast google search, and it seems protein could be the issue. Too much protein can cause large eggs, it’s very common in the spring with green grass coming up (if free ranged) or in the winter months because they consume more feed then normal trying to stay warm. One place suggested cutting down on the feed they are getting and add scratch. The scratch is less in protein and will also give them more energy to try to pass those large eggs. Another suggested adding BOSS or a little oil to the feed to kinda help lube things up. I guess both are worth a try, certainly couldn’t hurt them I don’t think


I wondered about the protein part. They are in a movable pen that we move around when they eat all the grass down. So, maybe we'll try moving them more and feeding a little less. They don't get much to begin with but we'll see how it goes...


----------

